# eine überzeugte Frau / Die Frau ist überzeugt [Partizip]



## vincix

Eine *überzeugte* Frau.
Die Frau ist *überzeugt*.

Ein *gebrauchtes* Auto
das Auto ist *gebraucht*.

Ein *gebrochener* Fuss.
Der Fuss ist *gebrochen*.

Meine Frage ist: sind alle fettgedruckte Wörter Adjektive oder geht es um Verben in jedem zweiten Beispiel?
Und noch etwas: „einverstanden“ in „Ich bin einverstanden“ Adjektiv oder Verb?


----------



## Thersites

Die Beispiele scheinen mir alle derart eindeutig Adjektive zu sein, dass ich mich frage, ob ich vielleicht etwas nicht sehe? Wie kommst Du auf die Frage?


----------



## vincix

Ja, mir scheint auch, dass sie Adjektive sind. Die kurze Antwort: ein dummes Gespräch mit jemandem, der mir erklären wollte, dass die Wörte in jedem zweiten Satz tatsächlich Verben wären. Auf Rumänisch ist das nicht der Fall, aber dann habe ich mir gedacht, vielleicht entgeht es mir etwas und die deutsche Grammatik ist vielleicht anders.
Das Gespräch hat mit „einverstanden“ angefangen, das anscheinend auch ein Verb ist.

Danke!


----------



## Thersites

Einige Adjektive sind nicht steigerbar. Darüber könnte man bei e_inverstanden_ sicher diskutieren. Vielleicht hat er das gemeint?

Auf jeden Fall dürfte es ihm schwerfallen, _einverstanden_ zu konjugieren.


----------



## vincix

Ja, nein eigentlich  Er meinte es ganz klar: „ein gebrauchtes Auto“ ist Adjektiv, „das Auto is gebraucht“, Verb


----------



## Frieder

Vielleicht hat er es verwechselt mit "das Auto _wird _gebraucht". Da ist es tatsächlich eine Verbform.


----------



## vincix

Das ist nicht der Fall, aber egal. Ich wollte nur sicherstellen, dass ich etwas nicht übersehe.


----------



## Demiurg

Man kann "Der Fuß ist gebrochen." auch als Zustandspassiv interpretieren.

_Der Fuß wurde gebrochen._ (Vorgangspassiv) / _Der Fuß ist gebrochen._ (Zustandspassiv)


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Man kann "Der Fuß ist gebrochen." auch als Zustandspassiv interpretieren.


mMn ''Die Frau ist überzeugt'' ebenso.


----------



## berndf

vincix said:


> Ja, mir scheint auch, dass sie Adjektive sind. Die kurze Antwort: ein dummes Gespräch mit jemandem, der mir erklären wollte, dass die Wörte in jedem zweiten Satz tatsächlich Verben wären. Auf Rumänisch ist das nicht der Fall, aber dann habe ich mir gedacht, vielleicht entgeht es mir etwas und die deutsche Grammatik ist vielleicht anders.
> Das Gespräch hat mit „einverstanden“ angefangen, das anscheinend auch ein Verb ist.
> 
> Danke!


Man kann die Gruppe _sein_+Partizip transitiver Verben als Kopula+prädikatives Adjektiv oder als prosthetische Verbform, das "Zustandspassiv", interpretieren. Das läuft aber weitgehend auf dasselbe hinaus. Weder syntaktisch noch semantisch ergibt sich daraus irgendein Unterschied. Welche Interpretation praktischer ist, hängt vom Diskussionszusammenhang ab. Es ist also schlicht und einfach beides zugleich richtig.

Anders ist es beim Vorgangspassiv (_er wird überzeugt_) und beim Perfekt (_er hat überzeugt_). Auch diese Verwendungen sind aus der adjektivischen Bedeutung des Partizips abgeleitet, sie haben aber eigenständige Bedeutungen entwickelt und sind darum von den Formen, aus denen sie entstanden sind, zu unterscheiden.


----------



## vincix

Verstehe. Das ist interessant. Mir war es wichtiger zu wissen, dass es nicht falsch ist, sie als (partizipiales) Adjektive zu interpretieren.
Auf jeden Fall kann man „einverstanden“ nicht als Zustandpassiv interpretieren, oder? Auch wenn es sozusagen aus einem Verb stammt.


----------



## berndf

vincix said:


> Auf jeden Fall kann man „einverstanden“ nicht als Zustandpassiv interpretieren, oder?


Nein, in der Tat nicht. Dafür müsste es von einem *transitiven *Verb *_etwas einverstehen_ abgeleitet sein, das es aber nicht gibt. Tatsächlich ist es von dem obsoleten Verb _sich einverstehen_ abgeleitet. Ich würde _einverstanden _als *De*verbladjektiv klassifizieren.


----------



## Hutschi

vincix said:


> „das Auto ist gebraucht“


Hier gibt es die zwei von Bernd genannten Möglichkeiten:

1. Zustandspassiv des Verbes
So wird es aber nicht bzw. nicht mehr (?) verstanden. Es wurde verwendet und ist seitdem gebraucht. Aus dem Zustand "gebraucht" wurde die Eigenschaft "gebraucht" mit entsprechenden Konnotationen.

2. Adjektiv bzw. Adverb

Das Auto ist gebraucht.
 ...

Man könnte deshalb sagen, es sei ein Adverb. see #14
...

---


vincix said:


> Ja, mir scheint auch, dass sie Adjektive sind. Die kurze Antwort: ein dummes Gespräch mit jemandem, der mir erklären wollte, dass die Wörte in jedem zweiten Satz tatsächlich Verben wären. ...
> 
> Danke!




Vielleicht meinte er Adverbien. ... (Adverb klingt sehr ähnlich im Vergleich zu "Verb").



Edit: stark gekürzt, der Rest war nicht nötig nach #14 (Bernd)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das Auto ist gebraucht.
> ...
> Man könnte deshalb sagen, es sei ein Adverb.


Nein, sorry. Im Deutschen sind prädikative Adjektive und Adverben manchmal etwas schwer zu unterscheiden. Aber hier ist es ganz eindeutig ein prädikatives Adjektiv.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe #13 sehr stark gekürzt, da der Rest nach #14 nicht mehr gebraucht wird.
Die Frage nach Adverbien habe ich gelassen.


----------



## Thersites

berndf said:


> Es ist also schlicht und einfach beides zugleich richtig.


Im Sinne eines gesunden Alltagspragmatismus würde ich mir trotzdem das Recht herausnehmen, eine nicht von der von Dir geleisteten Erhellung begleitete Aussage _alle diese Adjektive sind auch Verben_ als unrichtig zu bezeichnen.

Kann ich übrigens _an etwas gebrechen_?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Anders ist es beim Vorgangspassiv (_er wird überzeugt_) und beim Perfekt (_er hat überzeugt_). Auch diese Verwendungen sind aus der adjektivischen Bedeutung des Partizips abgeleitet,


_Davon_ bin ich nicht überzeugt.

"jmdn. überzeugen" = _jmdn. durch Argumente dahin bringen, dass er etw. als richtig, notwendig anerkennt_

ist doch ein ganz normales transitives Verb. Logischerweise gibt es also auch  das (selbstständige, nicht _aus der adjektivischen Bedeutung des Partizips abgeleitete_) Vorgangspassiv und das Perfekt davon.


----------



## berndf

Natürlich ist das Vorgangspassiv aus der Bedeutung des PP als perfektes Passivpartizip abgebildet (_werden=wachsen, sich entwickeln, sich verändern in Richtung_):
_Er wird überzeugt = Er entwickelt sich in Richtung des überzeugt Seins_
Analog zu anderen Verwendungen von _werden_ als Kopulaverb mit prädikativem Adjektiv:
_Sein Kopf wird rot = Sein Kopf verändert seine Farbe zu rot._

Diese Bedeutung ist durchaus noch transparent aber das Zustandspassiv hat eine eigene Semantik entwickelt, die es sinnvoll erscheinen lässt, Zustandspassiv von der wörtlichen Bedeutung _werden_+Verbaladjektiv zu unterscheiden.

Noch stärker ist dies beim Perfekt:
_Er hat ein Brot gegessen _hat sich aus der Bedeutung _Er hat ein gegessenes Brot_ entwickelt (Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum im Französischen das Partizp im passé composé sich in Genus und Zahl dem vorangehenden pronomialen Objekt folgt: _Il le*s* a vu*(e)*_*s*). Diese zugrunde liegende Semantik ist aber inzwischen vollkommen intransparent geworden und es Perfekt muss als eigenständige Verbform analysiert werden.

Beim Zustandspassiv ist dies anders. Hier besteht kein relevanter semantischer Unterschied zwischen zwischen der Interpretation als Kopulaverb mit Verbaladjektiv und der Interpretation als Passivform.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Er wird überzeugt = Er entwickelt sich in Richtung des überzeugt Seins


Ohne Agens wird man diese Form kaum je antreffen:

Mit Agens   :

_"Der in Frankfurt am Main lebende Autoschlosser Hans Röder wird *von* seinem Chef Mouchon davon überzeugt, dass eine von ihm durchgeführte Autoreparatur einen schweren Verkehrsunfall verursacht hat."_
_Er wird *von* seinem Freund überzeugt, die Stelle anzunehmen._
_Sie verweigert weitere Antworten, aber wird *von* ihrer Mutter überzeugt, die Wahrheit zu enthüllen._

M.E. also eindeutig keine adjektivische Bedeutung des Partizips.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> M.E. also eindeutig keine adjektivische Bedeutung des Partizips.


Doch natürlich. Die passive Bedeutung hängt nicht davon ab, dass der Agens genannt ist (z.B. _ein überzeugter Anhänger,_ wo_ überzeugt _ganz ohne Zweifel ein Verbaladjektiv ist, ohne dass ein Agens angegeben werden müsste). Das ist nie so bei Passivformen. Deutsch hat keine finite Passivform. Die einzige Verbform, mit passiver Bedeutung ist das Partizp Perfekt als passivem und perfektischem Verbaladjektiv und alle Passivformen leiten ihre Bedeutungen davon ab.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> (z.B. _ein überzeugter Anhänger,_ wo_ überzeugt _ganz ohne Zweifel ein Verbaladjektiv ist, ohne dass ein Agens angegeben werden müsste)


In "_ein überzeugter Anhänger" _ist_ überzeugt" _selbstverständlich ein Adjektiv, sonst wäre es nicht gebeugt .....!


----------



## Hutschi

Was ist der grammatische Unterschied bei:

Er wirkt überzeugt.
vs.
Er ist überzeugt.

Ist die Form "überzeugter als überzeugt" grammatisch korrekt?
Ist es im ersten Beispie ein adverbial verwendetet Adjektiv oder ein adverbial verwendetes Partizip? (_edit_: als Frage umformuliert.)
aus Grammis/Grammatisches Informationssystem
Adverb oder adverbial gebrauchtes Adjektiv?



> Auch Adjektive können adverbial gebraucht werden. Sie wechseln dadurch die Wortart/Wortklasse nicht. Ein adverbial gebrauchtes Adjektiv ist weiterhin ein Adjektiv, gehört weiterhin der Wortart Adjektiv an, übernimmt aber die gleiche Funktion wie Adverbien in der selben Position des Satzes.



Aber es besteht für mich die Frage: Wechselt das Partizip selbst die Wortart oder wird es lediglich als Adjektiv gebraucht?

Es ist der Teil der Definitionen, die ich schlecht verstehe.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Was ist der grammatische Unterschied bei:
> 
> Er wirkt überzeugt.
> vs.
> Er ist überzeugt.


Keiner. Beide Sätze sind syntaktisch _Subjekt-Kopulaverb-prädikatives Adjektiv_. Der Bedeutungsunterschied ergibt sich aus der unterschiedlichen Bedeutung der Kopulaverben aber syntaktisch ist es dieselbe Struktur. Kannst für überzeugt auch irgend ein anderes Adjektiv, z.B. _groß_ einsetzen und es funktioniert genauso.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wechselt das Partizip selbst die Wortart oder wird es lediglich als Adjektiv gebraucht?


Ein Partizip *ist* ein Adjektiv, darum heißt es auch so (weil es an zwei Wortarten, Verb und Adjektiv, zugleich "partizipiert").


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _Er hat ein Brot gegessen _hat sich aus der Bedeutung _Er hat ein gegessenes Brot_ entwickelt


Bei transitiven Verben - in Sätzen, wo kein Akkusativobjekt vorhanden ist (z.B. _Hast du schon gegessen?_) - fällt es recht schwer, das Partizip als ein ursprüngliches Adjektiv aufzufassen.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _Er hat ein Brot gegessen _hat sich aus der Bedeutung _Er hat ein gegessenes Brot_ entwickelt


Dabei war "ge" eine Silbe, die das Verb als perfektiv (vollendet) darstellte und die schon sehr alt war._ (edit: unklaren Teil gestrichen)_


"Er hat ein Brot gegessen" bedeutete: er war fertig. Bei "Ein gegessenes Brot" ist das Perfektive noch vorhanden.
Bei "Er hat ein Brot gegessen" hängt es heute vom Kontext ab, insbesondere vom Beobachtungsstandpunkt, ob es als laufender oder als abgeschlossener Vorgang zu sehen ist.



DeWiki > Perfektiver Aspekt


> Die germanischen Sprachen hatten einst ein Imperfektiv-Perfektiv-System. Im Althochdeutschen etwa existierte das Präfix _gi-,_ der Vorläufer des _ge_-Partizipialpräfixes. Es brachte bei Verben den perfektiven Aspekt zum Ausdruck und wurde erst in späterer Zeit in ein obligatorisches Morphem uminterpretiert. In einem Fall wie _gemacht_ drückte _ge-_ also ursprünglich die abgeschlossene Handlung aus, tritt heute aber als obligatorischer Bestandteil des Partizips II auf.



PS: Ist das ein eventuell vorhandener wesentlicher Unterschied:
Adjektiv aus Partizip 2 ist perfektiv
Partizip in Verbgruppen nicht unbedingt?


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Ich würde _einverstanden _als *De*verbladjektiv klassifizieren.


Diesen Terminus kenne ich nicht. Was bedeutet das?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Noch stärker ist dies beim Perfekt:
> _Er hat ein Brot gegessen _hat sich aus der Bedeutung _Er hat ein gegessenes Brot_ entwickelt (Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum im Französischen das Partizp im passé composé sich in Genus und Zahl dem vorangehenden pronomialen Objekt folgt: _Il le*s* a vu*(e)*_*s*).


Diese absurde (und von den meisten Franzosen nicht/ schlecht befolgte) "Regel" wurde von einem Dichter im XVI. Jahrhundert *willkürlich* eingeführt, angeblich aus dem Italienischen "importiert":



> Voyageons au XVIe siècle, peu de temps avant la signature de l’ordonnance de Villers-Cotterêts. Un poète de la cour de François 1er propose un nouvel accord de grammaire, d’influence, selon lui, italienne :
> _Il faut dire en termes parfaits :
> Dieu en ce monde nous a FAITS.
> Faut dire en paroles parfaites :
> Dieux en ce monde les a FAITES._
> Poème de Clément Marot
> Cette règle s’impose alors peu à peu dans notre grammaire. Au départ, pour des raisons esthétiques, par jeu de langage.
> Aux origines de l’accord du participe passé avec avoir - Le Conjugueur Blog





> «Cet accord n’a rien d’intuitif. La langue française, c’est d’abord l’accord entre le sujet et le verbe. Elle est construite ainsi, comme toutes les langues indo-européennes (ce qui n’est pas le cas de toutes les langues au monde). Cette règle est donc une exception qui a une histoire: au XVIe siècle, le poète Clément Marot utilisait cet accord à une époque où ça ne se faisait pas…»
> L’archaïque accord du participe passé avec l’auxiliaire avoir





> Pas étonnant qu'aujourd'hui, deux professeurs belges (lire leur tribune dans _Libération_), ainsi que la fédération Wallonie-Bruxelles, proposent de rendre le participe passé invariable avec l'auxiliaire "avoir", quelle que soit la position du COD, invitant même les autres pays francophones à les suivre.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Bei transitiven Verben - in Sätzen, wo kein Akkusativobjekt vorhanden ist (z.B. _Hast du schon gegessen?_) - fällt es recht schwer, das Partizip als ein ursprüngliches Adjektiv aufzufassen.


Ich sagte ja, der Ursprung dieser Form ist heute nur noch schwer erkennbar, weil es sich über nunmehr 2 Jahrtausende (erste Vorstufen entwickelten sich im spätrepublikanischen Latein und wurde von romanischen Sprachen in germanische Sprachen lehnübersetzt wurde) zu einer eigenständiger Verbform mit eigenständiger Bedeutung weiterentwickelt hat. In diesem Fall ist es aber relativ einfach: _Hast du schon etwas gegessenes?_


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Diesen Terminus kenne ich nicht. Was bedeutet das?


Deverbal adjectives are adjectives that describe a state or property derived from a verb but not the verbal action as such. An example of a verbal adjective is _running_ in _the running man_. An example of a deverbal adjective would be _interesting _in _an interesting speech_. The adjective describes a property of the speech but the action of inducing interest as such. Deverbal adjectives are separate lexemes with an independent meaning that is more or less related to the verb from which it is derived.

There are also verbal and deverbal nouns. In English, _deviating_ (as in _Deviating traffic to the ring road reduced congestion in the town centre_) is a verbal noun, describing the action as such, while the German _Umleitung_ is a deverbal noun with a derived but independent meaning.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> An example of a verbal adjective is _running_ in _the running man_.


"a running joke" and "a running list" would be deverbal instances of the same adjective.


----------

